# Ruth - please, please advise me on this...



## Lou Lou (Feb 22, 2005)

Ruth,

we stopped trying and it has been 3 months (just a bit of a hiatus) b4 we go back to our private clinic.  Dh does ultrasound and scanned me yesterday - am on day 7 today.  we saw 3 follicles on my left and 1 small one o the right.  1 of the right follies was quite big (didn't get measurement), dh believes it might be a residual from last cycle.  My question is what if this happens every cycle - what does that mean - I've had this before and am not sure what to think.  also last summer, I had 1 incident of high FSH (1.  

Please tell me if I have anything to worry about.

Lou lou


----------



## Lou Lou (Feb 22, 2005)

Ruth or someone who has experienced this before - please help.......very worried!  

thanks


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy Lou, 2 months ago I had a residual follicle from my previous cycle (just after a missed pg  ) I was doing an IUI in Argentina and didn't want to miss that cycle, as usually. Dr. then took the old follicle away in 10 minutes, with local anesthetics. 30 minutes later I was having a nice cup of coffe with dh, nothing to worry about, no pain. I did the IUI cycle (unsuccesful but not for the old follie). Dr. explained to me that those things happens and that it is not important and you don't have to think that it'll happen in other cycles. Is just bad luck...The other option he gave me was to wait for the follie to go away naturally in the next cycle. Of course I prefer to take it away asap. 
Good luck!
aless


----------



## Lou Lou (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh THANK YOU ALLESSANDRA!  I feel much better now.

Have been so worried that maybe my hormones are going out of whack!

I am just wondering though if this happens again and again - what does this all mean?

This is only the 2nd time I've seen this with me so am trying to prepare myself for future reference.

Thanks Alessandra


----------



## The Lion (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi there Lou
I have no medical background at all and don't want to get your hopes up, but when Dr scanned me before we started our icsi cycle there were 4 follicles on one side and 1 on the other.  She said this was an indication of ovarian fertility and used this, as well as my high response to drugs last time, to make a decision to reduce my drugs even though I was 5.5 yrs older.  I can't remember what day of cycle I was on, a couple of days before ovulation I think.


----------

